# Has anyone rewired a Lionel toy G-scale? (Hogwarts/Polar)?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have two Hogwarts Express sets (Got them for $35 each), which gives me enough track to make a decent layout, plus I can run two coaches and a combo car like in the movie. I've already modified one of the locomotives by taking it apart and applying stick-on wheel weights all over the inside surfaces. This gives it a lot more heft, and allows the loco to pull cars up a steep grade with ease. (Using the 9.6v rechargable battery pack helps this too)

But what I'd really like is instructions on how to rewire the locomotive so that:

1) Make it so the remote control is no longer necessary. The train will continue to run (and make choo-choo sounds) until I catch it and stop it. 

2) Make it so the throttle is controllable, in that I set it and then let the train go. I don't need to change the throttle as the train is moving, just turn it on, set it to a speed, and go.

3) Make it so train does not automatically shut off after 10 minutes. 

Wiring the cars for lights and adding a smoke generator for the smokestack are no big deal. I'd just like to be able to start this thing and forget about it, letting it run around all over the place without having to constantly monitor it, restart it, or have it run out of range of the remote control. 

Ideally it might be cool to convert one of the locos to run off the rails - will probably need a new motor, some pick-up wheels, and a lot of work, but that's a far-future project. (And there's still the issue of keeping the sound working)

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why not use the remote control, you already have the throttle control? I'd think I'd probably want some speed control on it so it would handle grades at speed.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

The problem is:

1) The remote has limited range. Very limited. Like, if it's larger than a Christmas tree circle, it has problems. I'm working on a backyard layout, and want it to run without having to chase it around

2) Again, making a backyard layout, so having the loco turn off after 10 minutes is annoying. I want to just let it run.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Having not tinkered to any degree with G-scale, I guess I have to let others chime in. I think this is an issue I'd have to be involved with to come up with solutions.


----------

